# Foreign Plates in Mexico City



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Will I be able to drive everyday with a new car with american plates?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You won´t be able to drive your car every day, It does not matter if it is brand new, in order to drive it every day it has to be a domestic car.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

I just found that i won't drive one day a week plus 3 more weekdays from 5pm to 11 pm! is this right??!!??


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ReyMiguel said:


> I just found that i won't drive one day a week plus 3 more weekdays from 5pm to 11 pm! is this right??!!??


That is correct


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 2007 Ford Escape and I have it inspected and I have the 0 sticker. I can drive every day without issue. Hoy no circula does not apply anymore as long as I get it inspected every 6 months.

I assume that with a new vehicle you can take it to the certification place and get it inspected as well and have not problem.


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

That's great news!!! In that case we'll bring a new car from the US as soon as the work visa is ready. Thanks so much for this info. )


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

its a voluntary inspection that you should do anyway with a foreign plated vehicle. Its basically an emissions test. Cost is about 380 pesos. Its called verificacion vehicular

Look up "hoy no circula" on the wikipedia. You will be eligible for the 00 hologram sticker I think.

Gary is from Mexico so he may know more that I do, however I know that I have the verification (renew every 6 months) and I have been stopped a few times and just showed them the sticker and the paperwork and they are good with it. I drive every day without issue. When I first moved here I could not drive on Thursdays and every 4th Saturday, as well as not being able to drive until after 11am on the days that I was permitted. It sucked. Now I am legal.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Gary is from Mexico so he may know more that I do, however I know that I have the verification (renew every 6 months) and I have been stopped a few times and just showed them the sticker and the paperwork and they are good with it. I drive every day without issue. When I first moved here I could not drive on Thursdays and every 4th Saturday, as well as not being able to drive until after 11am on the days that I was permitted. It sucked. Now I am legal.


Gary is from Mexico but he doesn't live in Mexico City, home of the "Hoy no circula" law.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary is from Mexico but he doesn't live in Mexico City, home of the "Hoy no circula" law.


sure, but he would probably know. Just didnt want to just come out and say that he was giving false information.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> sure, but he would probably know. Just didnt want to just come out and say that he was giving false information.


Why would someone who doesn't live here necessarily know all the ins and outs of this complicated law?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Why would someone who doesn't live here necessarily know all the ins and outs of this complicated law?


because even people that live here don't know the law...thats why is complicated. I just know my personal situation and it conflicted with what Gary was saying. Its makes you double think yourself. 

Also Longford liked his response and you know she is old and wise.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> because even people that live here don't know the law...thats why is complicated. I just know my personal situation and it conflicted with what Gary was saying. Its makes you double think yourself.
> 
> Also Longford liked his response and you know she is old and wise.....


Is Longford a she? Inquiring minds want to know ...


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Is Longford a she? Inquiring minds want to know ...


The writing style, the snappy-ness, the bitterness, and all around brass nature of responses and posts tells me that yes. She is a she. Not saying that all shes are like that, but I have known women with the same internet persona. Men tend to have a different writing style.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

conorkilleen said:


> its a voluntary inspection that you should do anyway with a foreign plated vehicle. Its basically an emissions test. Cost is about 380 pesos. Its called verificacion vehicular
> 
> Look up "hoy no circula" on the wikipedia. You will be eligible for the 00 hologram sticker I think.
> 
> Gary is from Mexico so he may know more that I do, however I know that I have the verification (renew every 6 months) and I have been stopped a few times and just showed them the sticker and the paperwork and they are good with it. I drive every day without issue. When I first moved here I could not drive on Thursdays and every 4th Saturday, as well as not being able to drive until after 11am on the days that I was permitted. It sucked. Now I am legal.


Do you have mexican plates?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Gary is from Mexico but he doesn't live in Mexico City, home of the "Hoy no circula" law.


I'm a chilango, living in Queretaro and visit Mexico City about once a week
I have to know about no circula in order to not get a ticket


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Do you have mexican plates?


Nope. North Carolina USA


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

conorkilleen said:


> Nope. North Carolina USA


That's a new one for me!
I will call my verificentro tomorrow to find out


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> The writing style, the snappy-ness, the bitterness, and all around brass nature of responses and posts tells me that yes. She is a she. Not saying that all shes are like that, but I have known women with the same internet persona. Men tend to have a different writing style.


You don't seem to like women much. Does the gender of people who post matter that much? Surely it is the opinions and information shared that are important, not trying to second guess the sex of the person posting. If their views don't necessarily agree with yours perhaps a better response would be a stronger argument rather than an attack on an assumption of their being female (assuming, that is, that being female is somehow lesser).


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> The writing style, the snappy-ness, the bitterness, and all around brass nature of responses and posts tells me that yes. She is a she. Not saying that all shes are like that, but I have known women with the same internet persona. Men tend to have a different writing style.


I have met Longford in person, and "she" is a definite "he"!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> I have met Longford in person, and "she" is a definite "he"!


Thanks for clearing that up, Anónimo.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just called my verificentro and after speaking with 4 people, finally they told me that an american plated car applies for the 0 sticker , you have to take the documents they gave you when entering Mexico as well as the title certificate

Top of the morning to you guys!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

..:ASE TURISTICO::..

"Turistico pass" for your vehicle in Mexico City, Valle de Mexico, State of Mexico either foreign or out of state vehicles within Mexico.


Google Tranaslation:

"In order to provide a means for foreigners with foreign vehicles and citizens from states of the Mexican Republic, other than the State of Mexico and the Federal District, for their vehicles circulating in the Metropolitan Area of Mexico City exempt from restrictions the movement of vehicles which establishes the Hoy No Circula program, the governments of Mexico City and the State of Mexico has available to them a Tourist Pass."


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Another item to note.

Handicap license plated vehicles whether foreign plated or not are all exempt from Hoy No Circula as I remember correctly. The 8 year rule also does not apply to those vehicles either.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> Another item to note.
> 
> Handicap license plated vehicles whether foreign plated or not are all exempt from Hoy No Circula as I remember correctly. The 8 year rule also does not apply to those vehicles either.


When we drive in Mexico City we do nothing but go there with no thought of these rules as do many from here, unless some of them are getting a "Pase Turistico."

It might be a good topic to bring up at a party. On the other hand it might not.

My wife asked for a plate where the last # was good in DF for driving on weekends but they would not give her a special plate, only the next one in there computer here.


----------

